# 58 and Overweight



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Climbed King's Peak for the 5th time on August 6, a full moon day. I wanted to hike it at night but after debating the matter for awhile with my hiking friend, a Republican, the sun came up.










As always, we had to wait in line for 1,230,459,221 Boy Scouts before we could make our scramble up to the top. God bless 'em.

Next time I'm going at night.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

With the rapid rise in sea levels subsequant to global warming, King's Peak is quickly, expotentially in fact, getting shorter, or not as high above sea level. 

Ah.........that'll help.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> With the rapid rise in sea levels subsequant to global warming, King's Peak is quickly, expotentially in fact, getting shorter, or not as high above sea level.


Global warming will also cause the atmosphere to expand just a bit, making it less dense and reducing the wind resistance encountered during the climb. Then again, a less dense atmosphere will provide less oxygen, so it's likely a wash. :?

In any case, the erosion caused by several billion Boy Scout and Outward Bound boot prints per day will soon wear down Kings Peak to a small low-elevation nub that will likely be flooded over by rising sea levels within the next few years.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes, the wearing down of the Appalacians can be directly blamed on Boy Scouts. Our rockies will see the same demise. :lol: :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Petersen said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > With the rapid rise in sea levels subsequant to global warming, King's Peak is quickly, expotentially in fact, getting shorter, or not as high above sea level.
> ...


Really? 
So the longer I wait to climb it again the better?
I like it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I was planned on wearing my UWN tee shirt on King's Peak. Carried the darn thing for the whole trip, but forgot to wear it on the mountain. I wish my memory was a little better.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You da man Goob. Any encounters with the local wildlife on top? :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> You da man Goob. Any encounters with the local wildlife on top? :wink:


Nah, just 1,230,459,221 boy scouts.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha did you descend the chute?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Haha did you descend the chute?


Funny you ask that. We went over and took off our packs to prepare for the little steep part on top....one last attempt at adolescence for me. We started our descent and then heard some people below. Come to find out three hikers, abreast, were about half way up the chute. Naturally, for safety reasons we couldn't go down until they were out of there, so we took off for the Gunsight Pass shortcut.

God's way of saying I shouldn't be doing that stuff with a full pack on anymore.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > You da man Goob. Any encounters with the local wildlife on top? :wink:
> ...


I bet all 1,230,459,221 of those boy scouts were republicans or future republicans :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Nor-tah said:
> ...


Ah....actually....no. Some of the scouts, God bless them all, were from the Midwest.

IMHO, your political leanings have little to do with logic or common sense. Politically you are what your parents are/were. The Midwest is split pretty even, red and blue, with 20% moderates that don't know what the hell is going on or just don't care. Utah and Southwest Wyoming is....ah....well just let me say.....a jar of peanut butter could get elected if it was on the Republican ticket.

Man, I'm on one today, too much coffee.....and I held a 190 Evanston buck today. Wasn't shot in town either.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Climbed King's Peak for the 5th time on August 6, a full moon day. I wanted to hike it at night but after debating the matter for awhile with my hiking friend, a Republican, the sun came up.


Why is it neccessary to point out your hiking companion is a Republican? :?


----------

